# Ipos



## martinmd2 (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich muss eine Positionierung mit Ipos realisieren, es geht dabei um ca. 40 Positionen. Ich möchte dies mit dem Movimot MDX61B und der DIP11B Optionskarte mache, als Absolutwertgeber habe ich das OSM2 Lasermessgerät angeschlossen.
Einen Motorgeber habe ich nicht, ich weiß leider nun nicht wirklich weiter, denn es gibt bei der IPOS Positionierung mehrere Möglichkeiten. 

Hat jemand einen Anfang für mich?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2009)

Wenn du die Positionierung mit IPOS machen willst kannst du dann nicht als Positionsgeber den Drehgeber vom Servo nehmen ?

Ansonsten musst du deine Messwert irgendwie in den Umrichter bekommen. Das geht auch. Da kenne ich aber nur den Umweg über den SSI-Bus. Kann das dein Lasermesser ?


Edit.. vergiss das mit dem Drehgeber........ hab ich überlesen


----------



## dtsclipper (17 Februar 2009)

Mal überlegen...

Die SSI-Karte DIP11B ist laut SEW für den Erweiterungssteckplatz vorgesehen. Dieser Slot ist ab Baugröße 1 aufwärts dabei.

Den MDX gibt es in einer T-Ausführung ( T wie Technologie ) die mit IPOS gut kann.

Weiteres müsste ich mir auch erst wieder ansehen...


----------



## Maxl (18 Februar 2009)

martinmd2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem, ich muss eine Positionierung mit Ipos realisieren, es geht dabei um ca. 40 Positionen. Ich möchte dies mit dem Movimot MDX61B und der DIP11B Optionskarte mache, als Absolutwertgeber habe ich das OSM2 Lasermessgerät angeschlossen.
> Einen Motorgeber habe ich nicht, ich weiß leider nun nicht wirklich weiter, denn es gibt bei der IPOS Positionierung mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> ...



Also, wesentlich einfacher wäre is mit Motorgeber, da Du dann den SSI-Absolutwertgeber direkt als Positionsistwert für den Lageregler verwenden könntest. Ohne Motorgeber hast Du immerhin die Möglichkeit, den Istwert des Gebers im Ipos-Programm zu lesen und damit ein Eilgang-/Schleichgang-Positionierung durchzuführen.

siehe auch: http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11702605.pdf
Seite 9-10

In einem solchen Fall wäre es (meiner Meinung nach) aber einfacher, den Geber direkt per SSI-Eingangskarte (z.B. an ET200S) in die SPS einzulesen, und anstatt dem Movidrive B mit Absolutwertgeberkarte einen einfachen Movitrac FU einzusetzen; und die "Positionierung" auf der SPS auszuprogrammieren.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl (18 Februar 2009)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Die SSI-Karte DIP11B ist laut SEW für den Erweiterungssteckplatz vorgesehen. Dieser Slot ist ab Baugröße 1 aufwärts dabei.


ohne unhöflich wirken zu wollen - aber das trägt das jetzt zur Beantwortung der Frage bei? Ach ja: Bei Verwendung der DEH21B statt DIP11B ist die Verwendung eines SSI-Gebers auch bei Baugröße 0 möglich.


> Den MDX gibt es in einer T-Ausführung ( T wie Technologie ) die mit IPOS gut kann.


IPOS ist bei jedem Gerät möglich - nicht nur bei der T-Ausführung. Die T-Ausfürhung ist nur notwendig, wenn Du eins der fertigen Applikationsmodule (sprich: vorkompilierter IPOS-Code mit fertigen Funktionen) verwenden willst - was ja bei dieser Antriebskonstellation ohnehin nicht möglich ist.

mfg Maxl


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Februar 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> aber das trägt das jetzt zur Beantwortung der Frage bei?



In meinen Augen schon, da wir nicht wissen Welchen Drive martinmd2 hat.
Ich wollte darauf aufmerksam machen das die Karte die er hat nicht in irgendeinen Slot eingeführt werden kann, sondern in den dritten muss.



Maxl schrieb:


> Ach ja: Bei Verwendung der DEH21B statt DIP11B ist die Verwendung eines SSI-Gebers auch bei Baugröße 0 möglich.



Na Na NA, wir wollen doch nicht die Aufgabe verändern, oder?
Muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich die DEH21B noch nicht kenne - Danke für den Tip!



Maxl schrieb:


> IPOS ist bei jedem Gerät möglich - nicht nur bei der T-Ausführung. Die T-Ausfürhung ist nur notwendig, wenn Du eins der fertigen Applikationsmodule (sprich: vorkompilierter IPOS-Code mit fertigen Funktionen) verwenden willst - was ja bei dieser Antriebskonstellation ohnehin nicht möglich ist.



Daswäre schlecht wenn das nicht ginge - ich wollte ihn in Richtung "erweiterte Buspositionierung" lotsen mit 'ner schicken kleinen DFP21B im Schacht 2.

guten morgen wünscht dtsclipper


----------



## pommes (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ohne Motorgeber ist eine Busposi nicht möglich.
Für die Aufgabenstellung würde ich das Applikationsmodul Absolutwertpositionierung nutzen mit Zielvorgabe über Feldbus (DFP-Karte).

Gruß!


----------

